# Core Black Orange vs. Core All Black



## sagerian

I like the negative face of both, but which one to choose?

Core Black Orange vs Core All Black

Are both of the screens equally readable? I see the black orange Core's font is orange like the strap and even the background is not black, is more like orange. Does this provide a good contrast? Would I be better off buying an all black because of the better contrast?


----------



## JL71

I saw them both in real live and bought the all black one because of the straps. However I really like the O/B one also. As for readabilty, the all black one is a bit more readable in dimmed light (I checked). There are some members who find both of them not readable b.t.w. but I don't have a problem with it. The all black has the same module as the Y/B so maybe other members can advise you also.


----------



## nkarnis

I agree with the above.
I own a Y/B Core for 6 months now, and I've never had a readability problem. 
I like the "stealth" style display.
All Cores with negative display have exactly the same readability.

It's up to you, what you prefer/like most.

If you have any kind of issues with the negative display, then I would advise you to buy a Core with a positive display.

Cheers!!


----------



## Jeff_C

Yep, its going to have to be your call. As for negative displays. I always say that a - display will ALWAYS be less read-able than a + display, but I certianly wouldnt say they are UN-readable. 

I too have a Y&B Core and have never had any issues with legibility at all. If its low light I use the light. Thats what its there for.


----------



## Marco

I owened a B/O Core and now I own an All Black one...I prefer the A/B negative display, because the white numbers are a little more readable than the orange ones.


----------



## sagerian

I have heard that Suunto moved it's entire line of watch production in China. Is this true, where were your watches made?


----------



## JL71

My Core was made in China, as have all Cores been. I don't know about the rest of the Suunto line. I proppose you make a new thread b.t.w. with this question, you get more answers from different Suunto owners that way.


----------



## sagerian

Hello guys.
It is my pleasure now to announce everyone I bought a Suunto Core All Black which is on my hand now.
Thank you for all your replies, they were invaluable.
My beautiful watch:


----------



## Jeff_C

Congrats!!! Enjoy!


----------



## JL71

Hi Sagerian, congratulations with your new watch!


----------



## Marco

Congratulation!

It's like mine...:-!


----------



## jnewell

sagerian said:


> I have heard that Suunto moved it's entire line of watch production in China. Is this true, where were your watches made?


It is not true. All Core watches, however, have been made in China.


----------



## Stratula

Glad that I stumbled across this thread! Prior, had never realized that there were other options. I saw an all black the other day, and passed on it for a T3c. Since then, I've changed my mind and will be picking up a Core All Black on Monday. 

Oh, by the way, I would have thought that the orange would have been more readable, due to the background and all. But having never seen one, I guess that I'll keep on the look out for the comparison, once I pick my all black up. 

Thanks once again! Now to figure out how to work it before my next snowboarding trip.


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to WUS and to the Suunto forum!


----------



## Stratula

Jeff C.,

Thanks for the welcome. It looks like there's some great information on a great deal of watches out there. 

I'm looking forward to the experience, and all of the information and cool watches.

Oh, also the update on picking up the Core All Black. AAFES (Army Air Force Exchange Service) wanted too much money ($299). So I ordered it from Amazon.com (actually Yogi Computers) for $253. Delivery's supposed to be between 8 February and 2 March. So all in good time.


----------



## JL71

Hi Stratula, congrats on the new purchase :-! I have to say that I admire your patience, I would be all over the place with that kind of deliverance time.


----------



## Stratula

JL71 said:


> Hi Stratula, congrats on the new purchase :-! I have to say that I admire your patience, I would be all over the place with that kind of deliverance time.


Ha, ha, ha... yeah, I'm willing to wait for something that I really want. I tried it on at AAFES the other day and was surprised at how lite a watch it actually is.

Oh, and the latest is that I turned around and ordered it from Princeton watches for $239, and then they emailled me to tell me that they were out of stock -() and had to back order it. So I went ahead and let the Amazon order go through for $253. I already got an email from them telling me that it's on its way. So it looks like the wait isn't realy going to be that long after all.


----------



## [email protected]

Was not clear about status of Princeton...were you saying that Princeton DOES now have the black cores in stock or that Amazon was telling you it was on its way?? And when I look on Amazon, I see it priced at $292??


----------



## bschaffel

I just received an All Black Core that had been on backorder from Princeton. It was shipped on Thursday and received on Friday. BTW, it has a 95xxxx serial number (for those who care).

I had a B/O Core prior to this for about a year and a half. I gave it to a friend who admired it as a present. I find that the AB is easier to read in even dim light than the B/O and I also perceive the backlight to be a bit brighter (but not enough to spoil the subtlety of the watch's face). Overall, although I liked the orange color of the B/O face a lot, I had to up the contrast to see even the large numerals in dim(-er) lighting. I'm don't have to change this with the new watch and am now happier with the AB.

-Bob


----------



## Stratula

[email protected] said:


> Was not clear about status of Princeton...were you saying that Princeton DOES now have the black cores in stock or that Amazon was telling you it was on its way?? And when I look on Amazon, I see it priced at $292??


Wow! Now that's a change! I guess that either I got in before they started sticking it to folks, or that Amazon changed their 3rd party seller, which might explain why the price jumped.

I just checked again, and I did in fact get mine for $253.99. The name of the seller seems to be "Yogi Computers Inc". Maybe you can find them on the net somewhere. I tried to Google them, but came up short.


----------

